# Atalanta - Real Madrid. 24 febbraio ore 21, tv e streaming



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ottavi di Champions d'andata. L'Atalanta lo scorso agli ottavi incontrò una squadra più abbordabile. Quest'anno però dovrà vedersela com il Real Madrid che nelle ultime partite di campionato sembra in crescità. I blancos non potranno avere a disposizione: Sergio Ramos, Carvajal, Rodrygo, Valverde, Odriozola, Marcelo, Hazard e Militao ed inoltre pare anche che Benzema non sarà della gara.

La partita sarà visibile alle ore 21 mercoledì 24 febbraio su Sky


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavi di Champions d'andata. L'Atalanta lo scorso agli ottavi incontrò una squadra più abbordabile. Quest'anno però dovrà vedersela com il Real Madrid che nelle ultime partite di campionato sembra in crescità. I blancos non potranno avere a disposizione: Sergio Ramos, Carvajal, Rodrygo, Valverde, Odriozola, Marcelo, Hazard e Militao ed inoltre pare anche che Benzema non sarà della gara.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile alle ore 21 mercoledì 24 febbraio su Sky



Tiferò real madrid con tutto il cuore.
Il calcio italiano sta odiando il milan e io tiferò contro il calcio italiano.

Mi sento più vicino al real madrid che a questa squadra di inferiori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavi di Champions d'andata. L'Atalanta lo scorso agli ottavi incontrò una squadra più abbordabile. Quest'anno però dovrà vedersela com il Real Madrid che nelle ultime partite di campionato sembra in crescità. I blancos non potranno avere a disposizione: Sergio Ramos, Carvajal, Rodrygo, Valverde, Odriozola, Marcelo, Hazard e Militao ed inoltre pare anche che Benzema non sarà della gara.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile alle ore 21 mercoledì 24 febbraio su Sky



Vedrete se non la vincono, il Real è scandaloso.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedrete se non la vincono, il Real è scandaloso.



Sarà interessante vedere la gestione dei gialli : per come gioca l'atalanta contro il real madrid rischiano di finire la partita in 7 uomini.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Febbraio 2021)

C'è da dire che il Real, già in difficoltà di suo, è completamente a pezzi. 
Completamente.

Ieri oltre ai portieri avevano solo 11 giocatori di movimenti, alcuni dei quali erano Nacho e M.Diaz.

Sono messi male, tranne a cc, non credo reggeranno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavi di Champions d'andata. L'Atalanta lo scorso agli ottavi incontrò una squadra più abbordabile. Quest'anno però dovrà vedersela com il Real Madrid che nelle ultime partite di campionato sembra in crescità. I blancos non potranno avere a disposizione: Sergio Ramos, Carvajal, Rodrygo, Valverde, Odriozola, Marcelo, Hazard e Militao ed inoltre pare anche che Benzema non sarà della gara.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile alle ore 21 mercoledì 24 febbraio su Sky



I servi gobbi, i Grimavermilinguo di Bergamo, non li si potrebbe tifare manco stessero giocando contro l’Atletico Medellín di Pablo Escobar o contro un ipotetico Isis F.C.

Hala Madrid. Y nada mas.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tiferò real madrid con tutto il cuore.
> Il calcio italiano sta odiando il milan e io tiferò contro il calcio italiano.
> 
> Mi sento più vicino al real madrid che a questa squadra di inferiori.



Totalmente d'accordo, Diavolo, totalmente d'accordo: ci disprezzano? E io disprezzo loro dal profondo del cuore. L'unica squadra italiana per cui posso fare un'eccezione è il Napoli, con Ancelotti prima e Gattuso poi in panchina e con il mio idolo Manōlas in difesa. Tutto il resto può e deve naufragare. 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I servi gobbi, i Grimavermilinguo di Bergamo, non li si potrebbe tifare manco stessero giocando contro l’Atletico Medellín di Pablo Escobar o contro un ipotetico Isis F.C.
> 
> Hala Madrid.



L'ipotetica squadra dell'Isis è la fantomatica squadra che tiravo sempre in ballo anch'io ai tempi dell'Università per dire ai miei compagni quanto detestassi la Juve


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo passino il turno, per quanto mi riguarda possono anche vincerla ma non me ne fregherebbe niente, neanche li considero rivali.
Non sono mai stati una grande e mai lo saranno, non hanno storia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo passino il turno, per quanto mi riguarda possono anche vincerla ma non me ne fregherebbe niente, neanche li considero rivali.
> Non sono mai stati una grande e mai lo saranno, non hanno storia.



Nessuno credo li consideri rivali, ma veder gioire dei miseri, miserevoli e miserabili di tal fatta non sarebbe accettabile, almeno per me e molti altri. Per il Parma di Tanzi ad esempio ero contento pure io quando faceva bene in Europa, ma sai, quando ci battevano 4-0 nell’anno di Zaccheroni, nell’anno del sedicesimo scudetto, non venivano poi a saltellarci in faccia, a sfotterci durante e dopo, a metterci bandiere parmensi fuori Milanello e così via.

Il 19 Maggio hanno la finale di Coppa Ita(g)Lia, il 23 Maggio l’ultima di campionato contro di noi. Se noi e i gobbi faremo il nostro dovere, questi potranno prendere una doppia inculata (no Coppa Italia e no qualificazione CL) che farà male, molto male, per anni.

In attesa di rispedirli in B (come fatto con un’altra provinciale che volle esserci nemica, il Verona, per ben due volte li spedimmo in cadetteria, nel 2002 e nel 2018, la nostra vendetta, le nostre vendette, per le due fatali Verone), la loro naturale dimensione. Parliamo di un club che è in vantaggio storico negli scontri diretti col Brescia, nel derby lombardo, non so se mi spiego. Sono durati anche troppo ad alti livelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuno credo li consideri rivali, ma veder gioire dei miseri, miserevoli e miserabili di tal fatta non sarebbe accettabile, almeno per me e molti altri. Per il Parma di Tanzi ad esempio ero contento pure io quando faceva bene in Europa, ma sai, quando ci battevano 4-0 nell’anno di Zaccheroni, nell’anno del sedicesimo scudetto, non venivano poi a saltellarci in faccia, a sfotterci durante e dopo, a metterci bandiere parmensi fuori Milanello e così via.



Il parma si è guadagnato in quel periodo un posto tra le grandi perchè ha acquisto status, modi e cultura da grandi.
Non è che si diventa grandi solo vincendo, bisogna saper vincere.
Il parma lo tifo dai tempi di sandro melli.


Questi dell'atalanta sono animali.
Dei porci con delle perle tra le mani.
Dopotutto sono la succursale degli ovini , poteva mai nascere una venere dalle acque??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il parma si è guadagnato in quel periodo un posto tra le grandi perchè ha acquisto status, modi e cultura da grandi.
> Non è che si diventa grandi solo vincendo, bisogna saper vincere.
> Il parma lo tifo dai tempi di sandro melli.
> 
> ...



Esattamente, tutto perfetto, perfetta descrizione del Parma dei tempi (che era una specie di CITY d’antan e aveva grandi giocatori veri, non vinse in Italia solo perché la concorrenza era spietata -per lo stesso motivo non vinse la CL, perché all’epoca ci andavano solo i campioni nazionali-, ma oggi quel Parma lì sarebbe ai livelli di Bayern, City e Psg, altro che l’Atalanta e i suoi carneadi drogati) sia l’Atalanta. 

Torneremo a defecargli in testa, tranquillo, e non dovremo avere pietà, anche quando saranno tornati il misero e patetico club che sono sempre stati dovremo preparare ogni partita contro di loro non per batterli, ma per umiliarli. E non, da capo, perché siano nostri rivali, sono a stento rivali del Brescia, come detto sopra, ma per come si sono comportati con noi, per l’odio che hanno da sempre (da ben prima di Gasperini, ora hanno semplicemente avuto l’opportunità di fare ciò che avrebbero sempre voluto fare, ossia mettercelo in culo mentre si scansano coi loro padroni) verso di noi e per l’essere da 40 anni una sgualdrina gobba.

Arriverà il momento in cui saranno lì, sul crinale tra Serie A e Serie B, e noi saremo lì, a dargli la spintarella decisiva.

Questo è quello che scrivevo il 9 Gennaio 2020, quando la rinascita del Milan era ancora inimmaginabile, perlomeno in tempi brevi



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Percassi, ricordati due date, ricordatele bene, tu e i tuoi tifosotti bergaMOSCI che ci avete usurpato lo stadio e sbeffeggiato in ogni modo possibile dopo averci sorpassato nella lotta Champions lo scorso anno grazie ai regali di Gobbentus e Lazio (regalo ricambiato in finale di Coppa Italia, infame):
> 
> 1. 28/04/2002.
> 
> ...



Verrà il giorno. Verrà. Sicuro al 100%.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tiferò real madrid con tutto il cuore.
> Il calcio italiano sta odiando il milan e io tiferò contro il calcio italiano.
> 
> Mi sento più vicino al real madrid che a questa squadra di inferiori.



Io non capisco perché molti tifosi iniziano a tifare contro le italiane solo ora.
Potevo tifare solo per un Vicenza in Europa.


----------



## Tsitsipas (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esattamente, tutto perfetto, perfetta descrizione del Parma dei tempi (che era una specie di CITY d’antan e aveva grandi giocatori veri, non vinse in Italia solo perché la concorrenza era spietata -per lo stesso motivo non vinse la CL, perché all’epoca ci andavano solo i campioni nazionali-, ma oggi quel Parma lì sarebbe ai livelli di Bayern, City e Psg, altro che l’Atalanta e i suoi carneadi drogati) sia l’Atalanta.
> 
> Torneremo a defecargli in testa, tranquillo, e non dovremo avere pietà, anche quando saranno tornati il misero e patetico club che sono sempre stati dovremo preparare ogni partita contro di loro non per batterli, ma per umiliarli. E non, da capo, perché siano nostri rivali, sono a stento rivali del Brescia, come detto sopra, ma per come si sono comportati con noi, per l’odio che hanno da sempre (da ben prima di Gasperini, ora hanno semplicemente avuto l’opportunità di fare ciò che avrebbero sempre voluto fare, ossia mettercelo in culo mentre si scansano coi loro padroni) verso di noi e per l’essere da 40 anni una sgualdrina gobba.
> 
> ...



hai una cultura impressionante. io avrei tanti motivi per odiare gasperini e l'atalanta (insieme al chievo ci fece perdere lo scudetto del 2002, alla partita con la lazio dovevamo arrivarci da campioni d'italia ma perdemmo punti con ste due squadre e quell'anno Moggi aveva deciso che dovevano vincere i ladri con porcate immonde) ma in europa tiferò atalanta perché è italiana e come quasi ogni interista in europa non tifo solo per 2 squadre italiane 

secondo me col real può giocarsela ma dipende da quanto sarà in serata l'atalanta che alterna partite in cui tutti sembrano mostri ingiocabili ad altre in cui sono in fase down. le malelingue parlano di doping, io mi limito a osservare con stupore gli atalanta-spal 1-2 seguiti dagli atalanta-valencia 4-1. in ogni caso già oggi vedremo come se la giocano col napoli come uomini chiave, intensità, equilibrio nervoso. perché oggi per loro è importante se vogliono fare la champions per la terza volta di fila


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> hai una cultura impressionante. io avrei tanti motivi per odiare gasperini e l'atalanta (insieme al chievo ci fece perdere lo scudetto del 2002, alla partita con la lazio dovevamo arrivarci da campioni d'italia ma perdemmo punti con ste due squadre e quell'anno Moggi aveva deciso che dovevano vincere i ladri con porcate immonde) ma in europa tiferò atalanta perché è italiana e come quasi ogni interista in europa non tifo solo per 2 squadre italiane



Non mi stupisce, tranquillo, siete sempre stati nemici acerrimi dell’Atalanta, soprattutto a livello di tifoseria (non so se lo sai ma dei vostri tifosi bergamaschi, interisti bergamaschi, sono stati mandati all’ospedale a Bergamo nel 2010 da quegli animali dei tifosi dell’Atalanta dopo i festeggiamenti per il Triplete, compresi dei ragazzini, se l’avessero fatto a mio figlio quei maiali sarebbero in sedia a rotelle, avessi anche dovuto metterci anni per trovarli) però, stranamente, da quando hanno iniziato a mettercelo in culo ad ogni piè sospinto e a rubarci il posto e i soldi Champions con la complicità del sistema (memorabilissimi gli scansamenti di Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 del 2018/2019 con Wallace che fece errori che manco in Serie D atti a favorire i goal atalantini, ma si sa, poi sono stati ripagati con la Coppa Ita(g)lia, e Juventus-Atalanta 1-1 alla penultima, col punticino che serviva per incularci, guardacaso il risultato che tutti avevamo previsto, questo topic https://www.milanworld.net/juvesntus-atalanta-da-ufficio-inchieste-vt76656.html è il resoconto di quella schifezza) i rapporti tra voi e loro sono molto cambiati. Ma che caso, ma che casualità, ma che coincidenza. 

Addirittura leggendo i vostri forum sto vedendo degli atalantini che vengono in mezzo a voi a fare pappa e ciccia, e voi li accogliete come noi in questo forum accoglieremmo un tifoso del Brescia. 

Del resto “il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico”, giusto? E scurdammoce o’ passato, anche se quegli infami contro di voi si sono sempre comportati da animali totali specie a livello di tifoserie, e anche se sono da sempre servi dei gobbi, fintanto che inculano il “bbilan” ben vengano. 

Ma va bene così, tempo al tempo e riparleremo di tutto questo, sia con loro che con voi.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavi di Champions d'andata. L'Atalanta lo scorso agli ottavi incontrò una squadra più abbordabile. Quest'anno però dovrà vedersela com il Real Madrid che nelle ultime partite di campionato sembra in crescità. I blancos non potranno avere a disposizione: Sergio Ramos, Carvajal, Rodrygo, Valverde, Odriozola, Marcelo, Hazard e Militao ed inoltre pare anche che Benzema non sarà della gara.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile alle ore 21 mercoledì 24 febbraio su Sky



.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Febbraio 2021)

La coppa é a torino.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2021)

*Ufficiali

Atalanta (3-4-1-2): Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina; Muriel, Zapata. All.: Gasperini.

Real Madrid (4-3-3): Courtois; Lucas Vazquez, Varane, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Isco, Vinicius. All.: Zidane.*


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Atalanta (3-4-1-2): Gollini; Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti; Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens; Pessina; Muriel, Zapata. All.: Gasperini.
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-3): Courtois; Lucas Vazquez, Varane, Nacho, Mendy; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Asensio, Isco, Vinicius. All.: Zidane.*



Forza real.
Fuori gli intrusi dalla coppa.


----------



## Tsitsipas (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupisce, tranquillo, siete sempre stati nemici acerrimi dell’Atalanta, soprattutto a livello di tifoseria (non so se lo sai ma dei vostri tifosi bergamaschi, interisti bergamaschi, sono stati mandati all’ospedale a Bergamo nel 2010 da quegli animali dei tifosi dell’Atalanta dopo i festeggiamenti per il Triplete, compresi dei ragazzini, se l’avessero fatto a mio figlio quei maiali sarebbero in sedia a rotelle, avessi anche dovuto metterci anni per trovarli) però, stranamente, da quando hanno iniziato a mettercelo in culo ad ogni piè sospinto e a rubarci il posto e i soldi Champions con la complicità del sistema (memorabilissimi gli scansamenti di Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 del 2018/2019 con Wallace che fece errori che manco in Serie D atti a favorire i goal atalantini, ma si sa, poi sono stati ripagati con la Coppa Ita(g)lia, e Juventus-Atalanta 1-1 alla penultima, col punticino che serviva per incularci, guardacaso il risultato che tutti avevamo previsto, questo topic https://www.milanworld.net/juvesntus-atalanta-da-ufficio-inchieste-vt76656.html è il resoconto di quella schifezza) i rapporti tra voi e loro sono molto cambiati. Ma che caso, ma che casualità, ma che coincidenza.
> 
> Addirittura leggendo i vostri forum sto vedendo degli atalantini che vengono in mezzo a voi a fare pappa e ciccia, e voi li accogliete come noi in questo forum accoglieremmo un tifoso del Brescia.
> 
> ...



quando negli anni 90 questi si presentavano a san siro, gli cantavamo "alle soglie del duemila col trattore in doppia fila".

l'atalanta comunque oggi se ha il dosaggio giusto strapazza il Real. dipende tutto da Jens Bangsbo, il mago dei muscoli di agricoliana memoria.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> quando negli anni 90 questi si presentavano a san siro, gli cantavamo "alle soglie del duemila col trattore in doppia fila".
> 
> l'atalanta comunque oggi se ha il dosaggio giusto strapazza il Real. dipende tutto da Jens Bangsbo, il mago dei muscoli di agricoliana memoria.



Hala Madrid y nada mas, stasera. Non riuscirei a tifare questi vermi manco contro di voi.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tanto gli atalantini con le bombe non sentono la stanchezza e gli infortuni, per cui spero in una sonora asfaltata.
Provo solo odio per qualsiasi cosa sia nero azzurra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tanto gli atalantini con le bombe non sentono la stanchezza e gli infortuni, per cui spero in una sonora asfaltata



La melmalanta che batte il Real Madrid sarebbe un insulto alla storia del calcio. Che gli dei del calcio veglino sui blancos.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La melmalanta che batte il Real Madrid sarebbe un insulto alla storia del calcio. Che gli dei del calcio veglino sui blancos.



gia hanno infangato la storia di SanSiro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gia hanno infangato la storia di SanSiro



Appunto (e ai vecchi tempi una roba del genere non sarebbe passata in cavalleria con la Curva, te lo garantisco, avrebbero trovato una bella sorpresa ad aspettarli, sulla strada del rientro per Bèrghem).


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

Hala Madrid!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hala Madrid!



Y nada mas!


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Y nada mas!



Ma com'è che il carbonaro (Gasperino, ndr) è due partite che ha fatto fuori Ilicic, ha tiltato anche con lui?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma com'è che il carbonaro (Gasperino, ndr) è due partite che ha fatto fuori Ilicic, ha tiltato anche con lui?



Forse Ilicic gli ha comunicato che mentre prima pisciava blu metallizzato ora piscia viola orchidea, deve aver valutato che fosse rischioso impiegarlo in queste condizioni.

P.s: ho dato una sbirciata su Telecanile e c’è un cane idrofobo atalantino che sfotte il Milan “dov’è il Milan stasera, dov’è?”.

Torneremo a defecarvi in testa come sempre fatto, bestie.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahahahha espulso Froiler


----------



## markjordan (24 Febbraio 2021)

ahahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Godo.
I macellai in Europa non possono praticare il rugby.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Nto culo, melme!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahahah bidone dell'immondizia mode on


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

Capito cosa si prova quando non si sta dalla parte del potere, cari atalantini?
Il duo schiavetti di Scai sta morendo, che bello.


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto godo per quel maiale


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Capito cosa si prova quando non si sta dalla parte del potere, cari atalantini?
> Il duo schiavetti di Scai sta morendo, che bello.



La coppia più insopportabile della TV. Peggio della D'Urso e Signorini.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

Salta Gasperini, salta.
In Europa si fischiano i falli? Bene.
A essere sinceri il rosso non c'era ma godo e stragodo.
Nel frattempo, faccio notare che sull'azione del rosso non ci avevano capito nulla. Nulla.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2021)

Rosso inventato


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Arbitro osceno, meno male non ci siamo noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nto culo, melme!



In italia non avrebbero nemmeno fischiato.
Picchiano come orbi .

Gasperino non salta?


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse Ilicic gli ha comunicato che mentre prima pisciava blu metallizzato ora piscia viola orchidea, deve aver valutato che fosse rischioso impiegarlo in queste condizioni.
> 
> P.s: ho dato una sbirciata su Telecanile e c’è un cane idrofobo atalantino che sfotte il Milan “dov’è il Milan stasera, dov’è?”.
> 
> Torneremo a defecarvi in testa come sempre fatto, bestie.



C'è Suma su tl?


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> La coppia più insopportabile della TV. Peggio della D'Urso e Signorini.



Insopportabili perché sfacciatamente faziosi e inutilmente pomposi. Peggio di loro, come singoli, ci sono solo Pardo e Caressa. Come coppia, i peggiori.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> La coppia più insopportabile della TV. Peggio della D'Urso e Signorini.



Secondo me ha problemi seri quello che vede numeri nei risultati e viceversa. 
Soffre di disturbi seri , come quelli che contano tutto ciò che gli capita sotto la vista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esattamente, tutto perfetto, perfetta descrizione del Parma dei tempi (che era una specie di CITY d’antan e aveva grandi giocatori veri, non vinse in Italia solo perché la concorrenza era spietata -per lo stesso motivo non vinse la CL, perché all’epoca ci andavano solo i campioni nazionali-, ma oggi quel Parma lì sarebbe ai livelli di Bayern, City e Psg, altro che l’Atalanta e i suoi carneadi drogati) sia l’Atalanta.



quoto tsitsi quando dice che hai una gran cultura, peccato che a volte deragli ahahaha.

a parte questo il paragone parma-city non ci sta.
il parma non era la squadra che spendeva di più ma spendeva molto bene. i giocatori a parma rendevano alla grande e stavano da dio.
non vinse in italia perchè la juve nel '97 gli ha fregato il campionato, ma le poche capatine che ha fatto in CL ha fatto male. se mi ricordo bene uscì una volta ai preliminari coi rangers e una volta al girone perdendo a dortmund.
non era ai livelli bayern ma nemmeno a livelli atalanta come dici te, perchè a differenza loro il parma ha vinto tanto in uefa e supercoppa e per tanti anni.


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Insopportabili perché sfacciatamente faziosi e inutilmente pomposi. Peggio di loro, come singoli, ci sono solo Pardo e Caressa. Come coppia, i peggiori.



Pardo è solo un salame. Caressa ormai è una macchietta dal 2006, ma sti due sono veramente stucchevoli. Il migliore rimane Compagnoni che infatti lo stanno facendo lentamente fuori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In italia non avrebbero nemmeno fischiato.
> Picchiano come orbi .
> 
> Gasperino non salta?



Sul mio glande.


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha problemi seri quello che vede numeri nei risultati e viceversa.
> Soffre di disturbi seri , come quelli che contano tutto ciò che gli capita sotto la vista.



Son problemi seri quelli li eh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto tsitsi quando dice che hai una gran cultura, peccato che a volte deragli ahahaha.
> 
> a parte questo il paragone parma-city non ci sta.
> il parma non era la squadra che spendeva di più ma spendeva molto bene. i giocatori a parma rendevano alla grande e stavano da dio.
> ...



Appunto, quando mai ho detto che era ai livelli Atalanta? Non era proprio il City (leggera iperbole) ma come “concetto” era più vicina al City che all’Atalanta, e anche come livello, nel senso che avevano dei grandi giocatori davvero e grande potere economico.

Oggi quel Parma lì sarebbe tra i favoriti per la CL.



bmb ha scritto:


> C'è Suma su tl?



Si.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto tsitsi quando dice che hai una gran cultura, peccato che a volte deragli ahahaha.
> 
> a parte questo il paragone parma-city non ci sta.
> il parma non era la squadra che spendeva di più ma spendeva molto bene. i giocatori a parma rendevano alla grande e stavano da dio.
> ...



Immenso parma.
Lo adoro dai tempi di Sandro melli, grun , brolin, asprilla, minotti, di chiara, bucci , ecc ecc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

comunque il real in europa è come il barca 10 anni fa. che schifo.

trevisani mi fa vomitare.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sul mio glande.



Non ti invidio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

speriamo che stia fuori 4 mesi sto puerco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In italia non avrebbero nemmeno fischiato.
> Picchiano come orbi .
> 
> Gasperino non salta?




Alla trentottesima giornata Zapata vomiterà un vomito di colori variopinti in mezzo al campo come fece Jack Hammer (che si bombava in ogni modo possibile) nello scontro finale con Baki Hanma, nella finale del torneo della prima serie.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Rotto Zapata e andiamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti invidio.



Neanche io mi invidio. “È uno sporco (in tutti i sensi N.D.R) lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo”.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Neanche io mi invidio. “È uno sporco (in tutti i sensi N.D.R) lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo”.



Chissà come si sente gasp dopo essere stato truffato.
Solitamente è abituato ad avere la strada spianata dalla casa madre ovina...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rotto Zapata e andiamo



Si gode alla grande, speriamo che da questo momento debba camminare come l’uomo storto di The Conjuring 2.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2021)

ma voi tifate sempre contro le italiane? 

io tifo atalanta e in generale tendo a tifare le italiane (quando le seguo)

escluse juve e inda ovviamente ahahaha


----------



## SanGigio (24 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi tifate sempre contro le italiane?
> 
> io tifo atalanta e in generale tendo a tifare le italiane (quando le seguo)
> 
> escluse juve e inda ovviamente ahahaha



La Juve ancora ancora, ma come si fa a tifare Inter e Atalanta dopo quello che è successo negli ultimi anni? Devono sprofondare, spero che il Real gliene faccia 5 all'andata e 5 al ritorno


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi tifate sempre contro le italiane?
> 
> io tifo atalanta e in generale tendo a tifare le italiane (quando le seguo)
> 
> escluse juve e inda ovviamente ahahaha



Il calcio italiano si sta rivoltando contro il Milan e ora io odio tutto il calcio italiano. 
Tutto, senza distinzioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ribadisco: il telecronista ha seri problemi. 
Ah comunque ieri la Lazio non ha avuto questa telecronaca così di parte.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahah trevisani voleva il rigore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi tifate sempre contro le italiane?
> 
> io tifo atalanta e in generale tendo a tifare le italiane (quando le seguo)
> 
> escluse juve e inda ovviamente ahahaha



Non vedo perché dovremmo tifare per gente che ci detesta e che, in particolare nel caso dell’Atalanta, se potesse ci spazzerebbe via dalla faccia della terra.

I saltelli di Gasperini e i cori Serie Serie B al momento del 5-0, San Siro usurpato dopo che ci avevano buttato fuori con l’inganno grazie agli scansamenti di Lazio e Juve nel 2018/2019, gli sfottò di Zapata in campo e De Roon sui social al tempo dello 0-3 di Gennaio, la bandiera atalantina fuori da Milanello dopo che sono venuti a batterci 3-0 in casa nostra.

E noi dovremmo tifare per questi? Ma davvero? Ma stai scherzando?


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ahahah trevisani voleva il rigore



Sta diventando trevicani


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché dovremmo tifare per gente che ci detesta e che, in particolare nel caso dell’Atalanta, se potesse ci spazzerebbe via dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> I saltelli di Gasperini, i cori Serie Serie B al momento del 5-0, gli sfottò di Zapata in campo e De Roon sui social, San Siro usurpato dopo che ci avevano buttato fuori con l’inganno grazie agli scansamenti di Lazio e Juve nel 2018/2019, la bandiera atalantina fuori da Milanello dopo che sono venuti a batterci 3-0 in casa nostra.
> 
> E noi dovremmo tifare per questi? Ma davvero? Ma stai scherzando?



Io sono Carletto Mazzone.
Sotto la curva.... li mortacci.

I tifosi dell'atalanta sono tra i peggiori in assoluto.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2021)

leggo solo ora dal tabellino che quel cane di zapata è uscito per infortunio, spiace. 

cosa si è fatto ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto, quando mai ho detto che era ai livelli Atalanta? Non era proprio il City (leggera iperbole) ma come “concetto” era più vicina al City che all’Atalanta, e anche come livello, nel senso che avevano dei grandi giocatori davvero e grande potere economico.
> 
> Oggi quel Parma lì sarebbe tra i favoriti per la CL.



favorito per la CL per me mai però aveva grandi giocatori. difettava un po' a centrocampo forse, mi ricordo negli anni dino baggio, bravo, boghossian, fuser, strada, blomqvist... solo veron era di un altro livello.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> favorito per la CL per me mai però aveva grandi giocatori. difettava un po' a centrocampo forse, mi ricordo negli anni dino baggio, bravo, boghossian, fuser, strada, blomqvist... solo veron era di un altro livello.



Stanic era fortissimo .
Super Mario.
Almeyda un cagnaccio assurdo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Immenso parma.
> Lo adoro dai tempi di Sandro melli, grun , brolin, asprilla, minotti, di chiara, bucci , ecc ecc.



li ero troppo piccolo, mi ricordo solo asprilla. grande idolo.
erano persone molto semplici nonostante fossero grandi calciatori. lo so di per certo. parma era una bella famiglia.


----------



## danjr (24 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> favorito per la CL per me mai però aveva grandi giocatori. difettava un po' a centrocampo forse, mi ricordo negli anni dino baggio, bravo, boghossian, fuser, strada, blomqvist... solo veron era di un altro livello.



Quando erano al top c’erano veron seeeeee e almeida


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2021)

ma perchè sto telecronista continua a inveire contro l'arbitro? espulsione un pò generosa ma ci potrebbe stare comunque


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sono Carletto Mazzone.
> Sotto la curva.... li mortacci.
> 
> I tifosi dell'atalanta sono tra i peggiori in assoluto.



Sono I peggiori in assoluto. Ai vecchi tempi con loro qualche soddisfazione me la sono e ce la siamo tolta però, noi Commandos.

Speriamo di metterglielo in culo alla grande quest’anno, all’ultima giornata, sta storia deve finire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stanic era fortissimo .
> Super Mario.
> Almeyda un cagnaccio assurdo.



stanic! il loro rebic.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tiferò real madrid con tutto il cuore.
> Il calcio italiano sta odiando il milan e io tiferò contro il calcio italiano.
> 
> Mi sento più vicino al real madrid che a questa squadra di inferiori.



Se c'è una squadra che ci rispetta, questa è il Real Madrid.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Godo per quei maiali! ora però il Real deve asfaltarli


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi tifate sempre contro le italiane?
> 
> io tifo atalanta e in generale tendo a tifare le italiane (quando le seguo)
> 
> escluse juve e inda ovviamente ahahaha



No, tifo contro solo Juve e Atalanta.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché dovremmo tifare per gente che ci detesta e che, in particolare nel caso dell’Atalanta, se potesse ci spazzerebbe via dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> I saltelli di Gasperini e i cori Serie Serie B al momento del 5-0, San Siro usurpato dopo che ci avevano buttato fuori con l’inganno grazie agli scansamenti di Lazio e Juve nel 2018/2019, gli sfottò di Zapata in campo e De Roon sui social al tempo dello 0-3 di Gennaio, la bandiera atalantina fuori da Milanello dopo che sono venuti a batterci 3-0 in casa nostra.
> 
> E noi dovremmo tifare per questi? Ma davvero? Ma stai scherzando?



ora tifare forse è stato un termine un pò eccessivo che non rende bene l'idea..diciamo che non tifo contro ecco...piu tendenzialmente a favore diciamo cosi toh..

in realtà non esulto ne mi dispiaccio chiunque segni quindi forse sarebbe piu giusto dire che sono neutro

riguardo il discorso sui fatti del campionato beh li è un pò un'altra cosa...io odio la juve per dire ma quando gioca la nazionale per quel mese di mondiali o europei buffon chiellini ecc li sento comunque giocatori "miei" a tutti gli effetti


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stanic era fortissimo .
> Super Mario.
> *Almeyda *un cagnaccio assurdo.



Stravedevo per Almeyda e per Veron.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora tifare forse è stato un termine un pò eccessivo che non rende bene l'idea..diciamo che non tifo contro ecco...piu tendenzialmente a favore diciamo cosi toh..
> 
> in realtà non esulto ne mi dispiaccio chiunque segni quindi forse sarebbe piu giusto dire che sono neutro
> 
> riguardo il discorso sui fatti del campionato beh li è un pò un'altra cosa...io odio la juve per dire ma quando gioca la nazionale per quel mese di mondiali o europei buffon chiellini ecc li sento comunque giocatori "miei" a tutti gli effetti



Ma la Nazionale è altra roba, l’Atalanta rappresenta solo sé stessa, la Nazionale tutti gli italiani.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2021)

si ma sti Blancos segnano o no


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quell’Australopithecus afarensis di Zapata si è fatto male davvero, almeno?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2021)

Real sta dominando con mezza squadra fuori,così come contro l'inter
solo che sta sprecando parecchi goal davanti al portiere


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Stravedevo per Almeyda e per Veron.



Ricordo un gol di almeyda da 40 metri. 
Una roba assurda.
Per lui poi una roba unica. 
Quel parma era fantastico. 

Un'altra partita che ricordo con affetto è parma juve ,la prima partita in A giocata all'ora di pranzo. 
Parma in 9 vs 11 che pareggia al 90esimo con un super gol di crespo.
Altri tempi, altra qualità .


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché dovremmo tifare per gente che ci detesta e che, in particolare nel caso dell’Atalanta, se potesse ci spazzerebbe via dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> I saltelli di Gasperini e i cori Serie Serie B al momento del 5-0, San Siro usurpato dopo che ci avevano buttato fuori con l’inganno grazie agli scansamenti di Lazio e Juve nel 2018/2019, gli sfottò di Zapata in campo e De Roon sui social al tempo dello 0-3 di Gennaio, la bandiera atalantina fuori da Milanello dopo che sono venuti a batterci 3-0 in casa nostra.
> 
> E noi dovremmo tifare per questi? Ma davvero? Ma stai scherzando?



Mah! Alcuni atteggiamenti di loro tesserati non sono simpaticissimi, ma almeno sono sinceri in un mondo di falsi.

Apprezzo il loro modo di giocare tanto quanto quello dell'Ajax di due anni fa.

Sicuramente in 10 anni di gestione hanno molto da insegnare a noi sul come vendere, acquistare e giocare.
E molti tifosi milanisti dovrebbero imparare a sostenere la squadra sempre e comunque.
Senza isterismo disfattismo ed autolesionismo di cui una volta erano maestri i cugini, ma a cui ultimamente siamo andati troppo dietro. Il Milan non si ricostruisce in un giorno.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ma che telecronaca stanno facendo? Sembra Atalanta channel


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Il telecronista che difende l'atalanta. 
Epico.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mah! Alcuni atteggiamenti di loro tesserati non sono simpaticissimi, ma almeno sono sinceri in un mondo di falsi.
> 
> Apprezzo il loro modo di giocare tanto quanto quello dell'Ajax di due anni fa.
> 
> ...



Ajax e Atalanta non possono stare nella stessa frase.
Il mio avatar si agita nella tomba .
Povero profeta.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque a Brahim Diaz, pur bravo, non riesco a pronosticare chissà quali chance di giocare anche in questo Real di adesso


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ricordo un gol di almeyda da 40 metri.
> Una roba assurda.
> Per lui poi una roba unica.
> Quel parma era fantastico.
> ...



Io ricordo questo, neanche a farlo apposta in un Parma - Lazio, in cui i due argentini erano passati alla corte di Cragnotti ed Eriksson.


----------



## unbreakable (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ricordo un gol di almeyda da 40 metri.
> Una roba assurda.
> Per lui poi una roba unica.
> Quel parma era fantastico.
> ...



Anche le 4 pere cin cui lippi diede le dimissioni non sono male


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ajax e Atalanta non possono stare nella stessa frase.
> Il mio avatar si agita nella tomba .
> Povero profeta.



Tifo sistematicamente Orange da sempre.
Anche se avere a che fare con gli olandesi per lavoro é spesso antipatico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ricordo un gol di almeyda da 40 metri.
> Una roba assurda.
> Per lui poi una roba unica.
> Quel parma era fantastico.
> ...



quella di crespo ero allo stadio. era tipo il 93° di una partita che rubata è dir poco.
mai visto tanta gioia ahahahahah.

almeyda quel gol credo lo abbia fatto in un lazio bologna 1-0 del '99


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mah! Alcuni atteggiamenti di loro tesserati non sono simpaticissimi, ma almeno sono sinceri in un mondo di falsi.
> 
> Apprezzo il loro modo di giocare tanto quanto quello dell'Ajax di due anni fa.
> 
> ...



La sincerità è un conto, la mancanza di rispetto è un’altra (e non riguarda solo i loro tesserati ma anche i loro tifosi, sebbene dai loro tesserati sia anche più grave, ovviamente).

In Europa abbiamo gente come Florentino Peres (“ Rivali? Il Milan quella storica, poi ci sono United, Bayern e Barcellona”), Modric (“il vero Milan manca a tutti in Europa”), Guardiola ( “Tutti deridono il Milan? Forse perché hanno paura che si rialzi”), Rummenigge (“Il Milan è un grande club, ci manca in Champions”), tutte citazioni di vincenti con la V maiuscola, e potrei fare mille altri esempi di quanto le big europee e i loro uomini rispettino il Milan.

Mentre in Italia anche la feccia più putrida si permette di trattarci come una provinciale non da battere, ma da umiliare.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quanto è bello sentirli rosicare per i mancati gialli ai madridisti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2021)

La sfangano questi maledetti? Possibile che il Real non riesca a infilzarli con un golletto?


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ilicic sono almeno 3 partite che fa pena, solo con noi si sono esaltati questi maiali

Comunque se finisce così hanno buone possibilità di passare al ritorno


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tra un pò segna il Real


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ilicic sono almeno 3 partite che fa pena, solo con noi si sono esaltati questi maiali
> 
> Comunque se finisce così hanno buone possibilità di passare al ritorno



Non hanno ancora recuperato dallo sforzo profuso contro di noi e dalla festa post gara.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra un pò segna il Real



Taaaaaaaccccccccccc


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

Dai, si godeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non hanno ancora recuperato dallo sforzo profuso contro di noi e dalla festa post gara.



Per loro l’importante era umiliare il Milan e giocare come fosse una finale di coppa del mondo, e di pagarla per mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Gooooooool
Gooooool

1-0 
Il risultato è scritto sulla maglietta di modric.
O no, trevisani??


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Gran goooooool


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per loro l’importante era umiliare il Milan e giocare come fosse una finale di coppa del mondo, e di pagarla per mesi.



Via via gli intrusi.
Devono tornare a giocare il derby col brescia.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2021)

minghia finalmente!


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

Speriamo che Ilicic sbrocchi per questa sostituzione.
Unico neo della serata l'infortunio di Zapata: doveva essere più grave.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

goooooooaaaaaaaaaallllll


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Voglio il raddoppio.


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Va bene che sono antipatici e tutto... Ma io proprio non riesco a digerire le ingiustizie. Quel rosso è roba da inchiesta ragazzi. Uno schifo che va oltre le simpatie o antipatie varie. Siamo onesti...


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Febbraio 2021)

Non bisogna tifare che perdano ed escano come fatto con l'inter perché poi ci si ritorce contro
Infatti a novembre ero l'unico disperato quando l'inter uscì, lì può aver vinto il campionato


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non bisogna tifare che perdano ed escano come fatto con l'inter perché poi ci si ritorce contro
> Infatti a novembre ero l'unico disperato quando l'inter uscì, lì può aver vinto il campionato



Non è mica colpa nostra se l'inter è arrivata quarta su 4.


----------



## medjai (24 Febbraio 2021)

Io preferisco che l'Atalanta vada avanti. Così avranno più partite da giocare e sarà un vantaggio per noi in ottica quarto posto.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2021)

spiaze.


----------



## Wetter (24 Febbraio 2021)

Telecronaca imbarazzante...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

medjai ha scritto:


> Io preferisco che l'Atalanta vada avanti. Così avranno più partite da giocare e sarà un vantaggio per noi in ottica quarto posto.



Per beccare altri soldi?
Meglio se vanno a casa.
Stonano col livello. Intrusi. 

Vediamo se oggi nel post gara fanno i leoni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Serata straordinaria


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Via via gli intrusi.
> Devono tornare a giocare il derby col brescia.



Ho fatto un salto sulle fogne indaiste: stanno tifando i bergamosci spudoratamente, sono sempre stati ai ferri cortissimi con loro ma ora, solo perché ce lo mettono in culo e ci umiliano da anni, rubandoci anche il posto CL, li tifano come noi in Europa tiferemmo Brescia.

Che vermi.

P.s: concordo, devono tornare a giocare il derby col Brescia, e sono pure in svantaggio negli scontri diretti con loro.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Telecronaca imbarazzante...



TeleAtalanta. Imbarazzante Scai.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Mendy gol strano?
Ma ha bevuto?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un salto sulle fogne indaiste: stanno tifando i bergamosci spudoratamente, sono sempre stati ai ferri cortissimi con loro ma ora, solo perché ce lo mettono in culo e ci umiliano da anni, rubandoci anche il posto CL, li tifano come noi in Europa tiferemmo Brescia.
> 
> Che vermi.
> 
> P.s: concordo, devono tornare a giocare il derby col Brescia, e sono pure in svantaggio negli scontri diretti con loro.



Tra un po restano senza acqua negli spogliatoi i pezzenti. 
L'inter quando gioca ?
Ah già, loro in settimana stanno a casa.


----------



## unbreakable (24 Febbraio 2021)

Sto real non mi ha impressionato..contento del risultato..ma aspettiamo ad esultare..ho ancora negli occhi i 4 gol dell ajax..ovviamente spero che escano i bergamaschi


----------



## unbreakable (24 Febbraio 2021)

Sto guardando owen su btsport è raddoppiato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Va bene che sono antipatici e tutto... Ma io proprio non riesco a digerire le ingiustizie. Quel rosso è roba da inchiesta ragazzi. Uno schifo che va oltre le simpatie o antipatie varie. Siamo onesti...



I Grima Vermilinguo dei gobbi meritano questo e altro. Sono arrivati in CL genuflettendosi con chi è più potente di loro, in Europa è giusto che vengano inculati a sangue. Ma a sangue. Ricordati come arrivarono in CL nel 2018/2019, con scansamenti stralapalissiani di Lazio (che poi ripagarono con la Coppa Italia) e Juve alla penultima https://www.milanworld.net/juvesntu...nchieste-vt76656-post1839019.html#post1839019 .

Ogni ingiustizia nei loro confronti non può che essere accolta con gioia.

E l’espulsione non era così clamorosa, se ne sono viste di peggio.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

Per quanto odio i bergamosci è una vergogna immonda quella avvenuta stasera.

Il calcio non evolverà mai, la VAR è una pagliacciata epica.

Sono disgustato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ubi maior minor cessat.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2021)

Bene, la prossima sarà l'ultima partita della "passeggiata" fuori porta che hanno fatto in questi ultimi anni poi l'arietta frizzantina ritornerà arietta di melma di vacca bergamasca.


----------



## Lambro (24 Febbraio 2021)

Rosso inesistente ma palleggio cmq superiore del Real, come battere l'Atalanta? con la gente capace.
Capace di palleggiare e di scalzare così in un attimo il loro pressing.
Centrocampo molto impolpato e quindi loro a centrocampo eran in inferiorità spesso e volentieri, ovviamente c'è arrivato Zidane ma non c'è arrivato nessuno in Italia, sarà che un centrocampo così ce l'ha solo lui e pochi altr in Europa (bayern e city).
Cmq l'Atalanta anche in 10 ha retto con grande onestà, starà sulle balle a 3 o 4 qua dentro e lo capisco perfettamente, ma avrei voluto vedere noi nelle stesse condizioni, sarebbe finita ventordici a 0 o na roba del genere.
Infine il Real è veramente la mafia d'Europa, lo è sempre stato e sempre lo sarà, non è un caso che Florentino fosse pappa e ciccia con Galliani e Berlusca, tra camorristi ci si intende si vede.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ottimo, via, fuori dalle palle.

Che queste merengues non facciano scherzi al ritorno, grazie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rosso inesistente ma palleggio cmq superiore del Real, come battere l'Atalanta? con la gente capace.
> Capace di palleggiare e di scalzare così in un attimo il loro pressing.
> Centrocampo molto impolpato e quindi loro a centrocampo eran in inferiorità spesso e volentieri, ovviamente c'è arrivato Zidane ma non c'è arrivato nessuno in Italia, sarà che un centrocampo così ce l'ha solo lui e pochi altr in Europa (bayern e city).
> Cmq l'Atalanta anche in 10 ha retto con grande onestà, starà sulle balle a 3 o 4 qua dentro e lo capisco perfettamente, ma avrei voluto vedere noi nelle stesse condizioni, sarebbe finita ventordici a 0 o na roba del genere.



Da quello che so l’Atalanta non è sopportata da nessun milanista o quasi, sia qui dentro che in real life.

Per quanto riguarda il ventordici a zero, il Milan attuale è stato dominato pure in casa dal Crotone fino al 2-0, non fa testo, non stiamo in piedi.

Riguardo allo sfavore arbitrale, hanno voluto genuflettersi ai gobbi? Paghino le conseguenze inevitabili del karma.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2021)

beh se sotto di un uomo hanno perso solo di un gol al 90' vuol dire che le loro carte per passare il turno le hanno eccome...non sono spacciati come la lazio quantomeno


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Va bene che sono antipatici e tutto... Ma io proprio non riesco a digerire le ingiustizie. Quel rosso è roba da inchiesta ragazzi. Uno schifo che va oltre le simpatie o antipatie varie. Siamo onesti...



Pure il pari di Torino contro la juve per farci fuori fu una roba disgustosa. 
Diciamo che hanno beccato una squadra che in Europa conta e il karma ha colpito. 
Godo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure il pari di Torino contro la juve per farci fuori fu una roba disgustosa.
> Diciamo che hanno beccato una squadra che in Europa conta e il karma ha colpito.
> Godo.



Esatto. Dispiacersi per un’ingiustizia verso chi ce l’ha messo in culo leccando il medesimo ai potenti d’Itaglia è roba assurda.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Dispiacersi per un’ingiustizia verso chi ce l’ha messo in culo leccando il medesimo ai potenti d’Itaglia è roba assurda.



Io sto godendo come un suino.
Non potevo chiedere di meglio. 
Truffati e incculati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh se sotto di un uomo hanno perso solo di un gol al 90' vuol dire che le loro carte per passare il turno le hanno eccome...non sono spacciati come la lazio quantomeno



Il Real era senza mezza squadra, se al ritorno recupereranno i loro uomini non ci sarà storia. Poi voglio vederli sti vaccari in uno stadio come il Santiago Bernabeu, anche vuoto.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sto godendo come un suino.
> Non potevo chiedere di meglio.
> Truffati e incculati.



E in finale di coppa Italia coi gobbi spero di vedere ancora di meglio, robe al cui confronto il rigore di Iuliano-Ronaldo e il goal di Muntari sembrino robetta da nulla. Grima Vermilinguo deve finire come l’originale.

Anche perché poi 4 giorni dopo la finale di coppa Italia giocheranno con noi alla trentottesima, potenzialmente possono prendere una doppia grande inchiappettata.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Costacurta al miele.
Per il Milan sempre e solo il bastone .


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Real era senza mezza squadra, se al ritorno recupereranno i loro uomini non ci sarà storia. Poi voglio vederli sti vaccari in uno stadio come il Santiago Bernabeu, anche vuoto.



Non giocano al Bernabenu.
Ti dirò che al ritorno l'Atalanta può tranquillamente passare il turno: Zidane è un ottimo allenatore e ha imbrigliato bene Gasperini anche 11 contro 11, ma il Real è pochissima roba quest'anno, al netto dei mille problemi.
Il palleggio del Real e l'abbassamento dei ritmi aveva creato problemi fin da subito all'Atalanta, MA, e qui c'è un grosso MA, l'espulsione è vergognosa.

Sia chiaro: il discorso sul karma lo condivido pure, però io non sopporto vedere squadre come il Real, la Juve e il Barca vincere così.
Fosse stato Atalanta-City avrei riso... col Real no, fanno schifo a dei livelli disumani.

Per cui stasera non ho goduto come avrei voluto


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Gasperson si lamenta dei commentatori
Adoro ahahah


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano si sta rivoltando contro il Milan e ora io odio tutto il calcio italiano.
> Tutto, senza distinzioni.



Sottoscrivo col sangue.

Però non ho goduto stasera, perchè odio pure il Real!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non giocano al Bernabenu.
> Ti dirò che al ritorno l'Atalanta può tranquillamente passare il turno: Zidane è un ottimo allenatore e ha imbrigliato bene Gasperini anche 11 contro 11, ma il Real è pochissima roba quest'anno, al netto dei mille problemi.
> Il palleggio del Real e l'abbassamento dei ritmi aveva creato problemi fin da subito all'Atalanta, MA, e qui c'è un grosso MA, l'espulsione è vergognosa.
> 
> ...



Comunque ho visto anche di peggio sinceramente. I gobbi al tempo dell’immondizia al posto del cuore si sono lamentati del rigore dimenticando che sullo 0-1 era stato annullato un goal regolarissimo ad Isco che avrebbe chiuso i giochi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non giocano al Bernabenu.
> Ti dirò che al ritorno l'Atalanta può tranquillamente passare il turno: Zidane è un ottimo allenatore e ha imbrigliato bene Gasperini anche 11 contro 11, ma il Real è pochissima roba quest'anno, al netto dei mille problemi.
> Il palleggio del Real e l'abbassamento dei ritmi aveva creato problemi fin da subito all'Atalanta, MA, e qui c'è un grosso MA, l'espulsione è vergognosa.
> 
> ...



L'Europa è un marciume .
Il fpf ha creato questo calcio .
E sarà sempre peggio se si organizza la Superlega togliendo pure le retrocessioni.

Questo è il calcio che tanti difendono.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo col sangue.
> 
> Però non ho goduto stasera, perchè odio pure il Real!!!



Il real stima il Milan.
Sono nostri rivali rispettosi.
Loro.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho visto anche di peggio sinceramente. I gobbi al tempo dell’immondizia al posto del cuore si sono lamentati del rigore dimenticando che sullo 0-1 era stato annullato un goal regolarissimo ad Isco che avrebbe chiuso i giochi.



Io peggio di questa espulsione ho visto ben poco.
Lasciamo perdere l'Atalanta, per cui provo il tuo stesso livore... è proprio una cosa brutta e solo nel calcio succede una cosa del genere, proprio perchè il calcio è uno sport di potere.
ASSURDO.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il real stima il Milan.
> Sono nostri rivali rispettosi.
> Loro.



Esatto.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'Europa è un marciume .
> Il fpf ha creato questo calcio .
> E sarà sempre peggio se si organizza la Superlega togliendo pure le retrocessioni.
> 
> Questo è il calcio che tanti difendono.



E hai visto la superchampions dal 2024? Una barzelletta...

Un girone unico da 36 squadre divise in fasce in cui ogni squadra gioca 10 partite.
Le prime 8 della classifica generale vanno agli ottavi, dalla nona alla ventiquattresima fanno gli spareggi.

Questa è l'evoluzione della Champions secondo i soloni.

Questo calcio, diciamocela tutta, fa pena.... e anche la Champions è peggiorata tantissimo come appeal e tutto....


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il real stima il Milan.
> Sono nostri rivali rispettosi.
> Loro.



Su questo non c'è dubbio diavolo, ma se odio la juve non posso non odiare il real e il loro modo subdolo di barare. Da sempre.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Real era senza mezza squadra, se al ritorno recupereranno i loro uomini non ci sarà storia. Poi voglio vederli sti vaccari in uno stadio come il Santiago Bernabeu, anche vuoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'inchiappetata è più probabile che la prendiamo noi,con Piolinstein che con l'atalanta non ci capisce un casso da due anni. Persino Gattuso riuscì a fermare l'atalanta di sta ceppa.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Occhio che con lazio fuori da champions, con l'atalanta e napoli che probabilmente usciranno anch'essi dalle coppe europee ci ritroviamo da soli con la roma a spendere energie per l'El mentre le altre guarderanno solo il quarto posto


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Gli Dei del calcio non dimenticano. Memorizzano e operano. Ci sono indiscutibili dimostrazioni.

Tutti coloro che sono andati contro all'AC Milan 1899 hanno pagato, pagano, o pagheranno.


----------



## Tsitsipas (24 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Occhio che con lazio fuori da champions, con l'atalanta e napoli che probabilmente usciranno anch'essi dalle coppe europee ci ritroviamo da soli con la roma a spendere energie per l'El mentre le altre guarderanno solo il quarto posto



L'Atalanta nelle ultime 10 partite vola sempre. Mettono il turbo. Sarò folle ma da interista temo più loro che il milan (non sono ipocrita) oltre ai ladri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio diavolo, ma se odio la juve non posso non odiare il real e il loro modo subdolo di barare. Da sempre.



Con uno lanciato con la porta davanti, due difensori dietro ed un terzo laterale a più di 3 metri non è un’espulsione così scandalosa, comunque.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta nelle ultime 10 partite vola sempre. Mettono il turbo. Sarò folle ma da interista temo più loro che il milan (non sono ipocrita) oltre ai ladri



Per vincere lo scudetto dovrebbero fare minimo ma minimo 40 punti nelle prossime 15 (e probabilmente non basteranno), cioè una media di 2,7 punti a partita. Quasi punteggio pieno da qui a fine campionato, 40 punti su 45 in palio. 

Siamo seri.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con uno lanciato con la porta davanti, due difensori dietro ed un terzo laterale a più di 3 metri non è un’espulsione così scandalosa, comunque.



Dai smettila... mendy si sta allargando, non è lanciato diritto a rete.. ci sono giocatori vicino non a 3 km..

Per carità... 

Io quando giocavo a calcio mi incacchiavo per tutto, sarei impazzito per sta roba


----------



## Goro (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ottimo così. Come già detto, questi dopo di noi in cui ci hanno distrutti e presi in giro, hanno avuto un calo drastico ed anormale. L'importante era fare i gradassi con noi, vero?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dai smettila... mendy si sta allargando, non è lanciato diritto a rete.. ci sono giocatori vicino non a 3 km..
> 
> Per carità...
> 
> Io quando giocavo a calcio mi incacchiavo per tutto, sarei impazzito per sta roba



Si ho detto solo che ho visto di molto peggio. Ma comunque se lo meritano tutto per quello che hanno fatto, ci manca solo difenderli.



Goro ha scritto:


> Ottimo così. Come già detto, questi dopo di noi in cui ci hanno distrutti e presi in giro, hanno avuto un calo drastico ed anormale. L'importante era fare i gradassi con noi, vero?



Con tanti milanisti che li spompinavano anche sui social, “grande Atalanta”, “complimenti” ecc e loro ci sfottevano in campo e fuori e mettevano la loro bandiera fuori da Milanello.


----------



## Tsitsipas (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per vincere lo scudetto dovrebbero fare minimo ma minimo 40 punti nelle prossime 15 (e probabilmente non basteranno), cioè una media di 2,7 punti a partita. Quasi punteggio pieno da qui a fine campionato, 40 punti su 45 in palio.
> 
> Siamo seri.



Io non guardo mai le proiezioni. Guardo la classifica. Tra 10 giorni c'è Inter Atalanta. Mancano 15 partite. Sono ancora tante. Ho visto la Lazio vincere uno scudetto contro la juventus di moggi partendo da -9 a 9 giornate dalla fine
E -5 a 3 giornate dalla fine. Senza contare la roma 2010 che ci rosicchio' 14 punti in 10 giornate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli Dei del calcio non dimenticano. Memorizzano e operano. Ci sono indiscutibili dimostrazioni.
> 
> Tutti coloro che sono andati contro all'AC Milan 1899 hanno pagato, pagano, o pagheranno.



Ed è solo l’inizio. Questo è ciò che scrivevo a Gennaio 2020 https://www.milanworld.net/percassi...acciante-vt84313-post1977469.html#post1977469 .

Il bello deve ancora venire.

Quando torneranno, perché ci torneranno, i vaccari senza arte né parte di sempre noi saremo lì, in momenti chiave, a dargli la spintarella decisiva.

Sicuro al 100%.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Io non guardo mai le proiezioni. Guardo la classifica. Tra 10 giorni c'è Inter Atalanta. Mancano 15 partite. Sono ancora tante. Ho visto la Lazio vincere uno scudetto contro la juventus di moggi partendo da -9 a 9 giornate dalla fine
> E -5 a 3 giornate dalla fine. Senza contare la roma 2010 che ci rosicchio' 14 punti in 10 giornate



Se li vedi in grado di fare punteggio pieno o quasi nelle prossime 15 non so che dirti, a me sembra molto improbabile anche che finiscano allo stesso punteggio dello scorso anno. Per me saranno in lotta CL fino alla fine.


----------



## Tsitsipas (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se li vedi in grado di fare punteggio pieno o quasi nelle prossime 15 non so che dirti, a me sembra molto improbabile anche che finiscano allo stesso punteggio dello scorso anno. Per me saranno in lotta CL fino alla fine.



Si intendo dire che noi non faremo tutti sti punti ma ci andremo a suicidare qualche volta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Si intendo dire che noi non faremo tutti sti punti ma ci andremo a suicidare qualche volta



Si ma non credo che farete 72/73 punti, per l’Atalanta sarebbero già tanti, hanno perso il Papu e ora pure con Ilicic Gasperini è ai ferri corti.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ed è solo l’inizio. Questo è ciò che scrivevo a Gennaio 2020 https://www.milanworld.net/percassi...acciante-vt84313-post1977469.html#post1977469 .
> 
> Il bello deve ancora venire.
> 
> Quando torneranno, perché ci torneranno, i vaccari senza arte né parte di sempre noi saremo lì, in momento chiave, a dargli la spintarella decisiva.



Il Santos ci ruba la Coppa Intercontinentale --> Il Santos non ha più vinto la Coppa Intercontinentale

Il Marsiglia ci batte da dopato --> Marsiglia società distrutta

Il Liverpool vince inopinatamente la CL ormai nostra --> Dio vede e provvede 2 years later, con tanto di Coppa del Mondo

Mirabelli tenta di distruggerci --> Mirabelli è disperato senza lavoro

Belluccone, Juve, Inda, Atalanta, varie ed eventuali --> in progress ...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il Santos ci ruba la Coppa Intercontinentale --> Il Santos non ha più vinto la Coppa Intercontinentale
> 
> Il Marsiglia ci batte da dopato --> Marsiglia società distrutta
> 
> ...



È così.

Ci vorrebbe un po’ più di tatto e rispetto, questi vaccari non l’hanno avuto, arriverà il redde rationem. Chissà, forse è più vicino di quello che crediamo.


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma non credo che farete 72/73 punti, per l’Atalanta sarebbero già tanti, hanno perso il Papu e ora pure con Ilicic Gasperini è ai ferri corti.



Incomprensibile quello che sta succedendo a Bergamo. Ilicic dopo che Caressa lo ha "candidato" per il pallone d'oro è diventato un ex giocatore. Ha giocato solo contro di voi nell'ultimo anno. Se Muriel tiene comunque in questo modo possono arrivare nelle prime 4 tranquillamente. Ma devono vincere le partite facili


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile quello che sta succedendo a Bergamo. Ilicic dopo che Caressa lo ha "candidato" per il pallone d'oro è diventato un ex giocatore. Ha giocato solo contro di voi nell'ultimo anno. Se Muriel tiene comunque in questo modo possono arrivare nelle prime 4 tranquillamente. *Ma devono vincere le partite facili*



È proprio dove sono mancati fino ad ora.


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il Santos ci ruba la Coppa Intercontinentale --> Il Santos non ha più vinto la Coppa Intercontinentale
> 
> Il Marsiglia ci batte da dopato --> Marsiglia società distrutta
> 
> ...



Ci sarebbero anche Pirlo che viene scaricato e vince scudetti a Torino. 
Idem Allegri.

Invece a dare forza al tuo discorso c'è il deportivo la coruna che ora lotta per non finire nella C spagnola
Anche il Bordeaux ultimamente è scomparso. Il Rosenborg non si è più ripetuto e il Wolfsburg


----------



## Victorss (25 Febbraio 2021)

Sconfitti e con un rosso inesistente, Gasperini che piange sbraitando in diretta mondiale. 
GODO. Buonanotte.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Febbraio 2021)

Schifosi abusivi, tornate nella fogna che vi ha vomitato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Schifosi abusivi, tornate nella fogna che vi ha vomitato



E gli indaisti nelle loro fogne 

“ ma i caroselli dei bilanelli?
ahah che clown”

“ si è creato un certo astio tra milanisti e atalantini in questi due anni”

“ che poveracci
pensassero alla loro squadra oscena, che se l'atalanta esce dalle coppe e loro continuano così facile che ci arrivino dietro anche quest anno, con il monte ingaggi molto superiore”

Intanto che lisciano il pelo ad un atalantino schifoso manco fossero gemellati. Il VOMITO. I L V O M I T O.

Gente che anni fa a Bergamo menò anche dei ragazzini interisti bergamaschi che festeggiavano il Triplete, due tifoserie, quella atalatrina e quella indaista, che si sono sempre odiate, sempre, ora perché sono anni che lo mettono in culo a noi sembra che siano gemellati.

Che schifo che mi fanno. Che schifo. Che indegni.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbero anche Pirlo che viene scaricato e vince scudetti a Torino.
> Idem Allegri.
> 
> Invece a dare forza al tuo discorso c'è il deportivo la coruna che ora lotta per non finire nella C spagnola
> Anche il Bordeaux ultimamente è scomparso. Il Rosenborg non si è più ripetuto e il Wolfsburg



Ma sai, in fondo Pirlo e Allegri sono stati errori commessi dalla dirigenza, episodi singoli e a margine, che rientrano nella routine di gestione durante la vita di un club.

Quelli che ho citato sono invece evidenti e plateali. Specie il primo non mi andrà mai giù. Mai.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con uno lanciato con la porta davanti, due difensori dietro ed un terzo laterale a più di 3 metri non è un’espulsione così scandalosa, comunque.



L'ho vista ora...ma certo che non è scandalosa non bisogna farsi ingannare dalla dinamica immediatamente successiva al fallo, quando è stato steso da Freuler era 1vs1 col portiere e nessun difensore sarebbe mai potuto intervenire in tempo, mai e poi mai nemmeno montando un paio di ali, questo conta e null'altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'ho vista ora...ma certo che non è scandalosa non bisogna farsi ingannare dalla dinamica immediatamente successiva al fallo, quando è stato steso da Freuler era 1vs1 col portiere e nessun difensore sarebbe mai potuto intervenire in tempo, mai e poi mai nemmeno montando un paio di ali, questo conta e null'altro.



Esatto. I ratti atalatrini hanno avuto ciò che meritano. Tornate sui vostri trattori.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si gode alla grande, speriamo che da questo momento debba camminare come l’uomo storto di The Conjuring 2.



muoio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> muoio



C’era una volta un uomo storto,

Che camminava per un miglio storto.

Ha trovato una moneta storta da sei pence,

Su una scaletta storta.

Ha comprato un gatto storto,

Che ha catturato un topo storto.

E vissero tutti insieme in una piccola casa storta…

L’uomo storto venne dentro,

E suonava uno storto campanello,

E la sua anima storta scivolò nello storto inferno.

Uccise la sua famiglia storta

E si fece una risata storta.


----------



## malos (25 Febbraio 2021)

Spero ne prendano 6 al ritorno sti schifosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2021)

peccato solo uno, speravo in 0-4


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> peccato solo uno, speravo in 0-4



Lo speravo anche quando il tuo compagno di trasmissione ha detto di tifare per le italiane in europa...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Ve lo scrivo ora. La ribaltano a Madrid.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Lo speravo anche quando il tuo compagno di trasmissione ha detto di tifare per le italiane in europa...


----------



## Manue (25 Febbraio 2021)

vedrete che questi passano il turno..
il madrid farà l'errore di prenderla sottogamba


----------

